# Dim Display



## SunPluto (May 5, 2016)

I find the display "DIM" relative to other devices plugged in the same input. The whites seem to be light gray. I have tried playing with the Dolby Vision and HDR10 setting with little change. With other devices both of these can be disabled - do not know whether that is the reason. Any one finding the same problem?


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

SunPluto said:


> I find the display "DIM" relative to other devices plugged in the same input. The whites seem to be light gray. I have tried playing with the Dolby Vision and HDR10 setting with little change. With other devices both of these can be disabled - do not know whether that is the reason. Any one finding the same problem?


I do too


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Me too


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

On my HDTV it looks fine. Don’t have 4K yet


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> On my HDTV it looks fine. Don't have 4K yet


That's the problem, from what I've heard* -- it flags everything as HDR, even when it's not. But you'd only see this on an HDR-capable set (generally, a 4K set).

* I have the new streamer but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> That's the problem, from what I've heard* -- it flags everything as HDR, even when it's not. But you'd only see this on an HDR-capable set (generally, a 4K set).
> 
> * I have the new streamer but haven't used it yet.


If that's the case this thread has a way to turn it off...

Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up


----------

